# Family Portraits



## vandecarr (May 3, 2008)

Would you be kind enough to do me a favor? What do you like or dislike about these? Which do you like best and worst and why?
All of them were shot with a Banner, Diana clone.










































Thanks,
Mike


----------



## christopher walrath (May 3, 2008)

I like number four the best.  All the others are cool, but not as portraits as you represent them.  The latter images, everybody is too small and not the implied subject of the images.  The earlier, you have taken a picture of one guy in front of the tree and the other people just happened to be in the subject area.  Portraiture is all about composition.  As I said, I like the way the D clone did these pictures and now (THANKS!) I might have to get one to play with.  But as portraits, they are lacking.  IMHO.


----------



## Mike_E (May 9, 2008)

I like #4 best as well.  #5 would have worked had they been doing something interesting (I'm not accusing anyone of being boring just saying).

Were it me using this camera I think that I would be using it for subjects much closer to better contrast the edges.


----------

